# Anyone with 9 month old and ttc no 2



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am currently d/r and was wondering, how anyone managed with a 9 months or there abouts baby when they were going through tx especially the 2 ww, how they managed with lifting etc Would appreciate your views etc??

Missy xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

My dd was slightly older, I stopped b/f at 9 months so I could get my cycles back and start again. I just carried on as usual; I don't think there's much else you can do. I got my dh to put dd in the cot after EC as I didn't want to bend too low. I also use slings alot which spreads the weight more.

My dd is now 2+ and I'm currently in the 2ww following FET and I've done nothing differently. It would be impossible and unfair on my beautiful dd


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I am pregnant with no2 and have not stopped lifting him or carrying him around. Your body is used to it. 

So far its been fine and he is a chunky monkey at 21.4lbs

Fingers crossed for your BFP xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my DD1 was 11 months when I fell pregnant again and I had to carry on as normal


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

It's my understanding that, if anything, you'll only do damage to yourself and not the baby. This is because your ligaments and muscles all soften in pg making it easier to 'pull' something.

I have 16 months between my first two and 2 yrs 1 month between number 2 and 3 so there was a fair bit of lifting and an awful lot of 'just getting on with it' as you can imagine!

Chux xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks girls

Missy xx


----------

